# Barn Fire



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.fox17online.com/news/fox17-w ... 1478.story

This is just terrible! :tears: It's Tammy Tullar from Autumn Acres. I know her and she is such a nice person.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear of this, I worry about this all the time  !


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is sad... my thoughts go out to her.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

That is awful  I hope the rest of her goats are ok and she can find somewhere for them to stay


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I heard about them via Lamancha talk, it's completely horrible and I feel sooo bad for Autumn-Acres


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yikes...how devastating!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry...


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I feel so bad!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I heard about it on facebook this morning, so sad  my thoughts go out to her.


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

That's terrible....
Where are the goats now?


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I feel so bad for them, I hope that they can recover from this, they have some really nice animals.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

that breaks my heart. how horrible to lose the little ones... :tears: that is definitely one of my worst nightmares...


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh no. Tammy and her son are super nice. Our 4H leader got a few La Mancha wethers from her just recently. This is very sad.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Definatley have her in my thoughts-we know what it is like to go through a barn fire-we had one years ago when I was little-lost the whole kid crop for that year+the freezers we had just filled with meat, and thankfully did not lose the house-yet came close as the barn wasn't that far away from the room my sister and I shared.


----------

